# Yes Or No



## mrbarry (Dec 20, 2014)

Don't know what to think. I kinda love it but then I don't. It's very marmite IMHO. I did bid upto $250 but got outbid quickly.

Opinions please:

http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=251776800230


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Well, your call, only you can tell how much is it worth it to you. The only thing helpful I can add is that is seems to draw lots of attention on ebay, so you should be able to get most of your money back there if you regret it. Not a watch that I think would sell easily on this forum.

I personally don't like the bezel and the white hands against a white dial but it makes me miss my "little Putin" that I sold long ago...


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

definitely a marmite watch, not for me

i prefer something a little less fussy


----------



## mrbarry (Dec 20, 2014)

Liking the dial on that one. Very nice.

I know nothing about Russian watches and originally kept the link to show my mate how disgusting it was, totally OTT. But the more I looked at it i found I started to see it's charm.

With 31 bids it must be popular, and safe enough money. Interesting talking point too I bet, not many watches provoke comments from none watch lovers.


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

this one does, but it is like wearing a clock :tongue2:


----------



## mrbarry (Dec 20, 2014)

Bugger me that won't blow off in a light breeze!


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

They are very Russian and I can see the attraction. Kutusov is right itâ€™s what its worth to you. Not sure they have the size right. Shame the president doesnâ€™t wear one. Very classy though.



*Size: 30 mm (40 mm with crown)*
​


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

go on scot get a bid in lol


----------



## mrbarry (Dec 20, 2014)

I thought that, it's not a 30mm watch, or a 10mm crown, even with the silly mock ruby in it. I'd have to swap the crown that's hideous.


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

check out the 3133 chronos like kutusovs there are plenty of different ones on the bay for reasonable prices


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Ah, but the OP one has the Russian coat of arms and the tsarist bling look. That's what it's all about :yes:


----------



## mcb2007 (Dec 12, 2013)

chris.ph said:


> go on scot get a bid in lol


I bet he has a new strap in mind , go on Scott


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

Kutusov said:


> Ah, but the OP one has the Russian coat of arms and the tsarist bling look. That's what it's all about :yes:


 Hes has been right twice today................... :yes:


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

luckywatch said:


> Hes has been right twice today................... :yes:


You're wrong, I've posted more than twice today :smartass:


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

there are a few on the bay

261719695665

and some presidents kutusov lol


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

now i do like this one

371219407552


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

Kutusov said:


> luckywatch said:
> 
> 
> > Hes has been right twice today................... :yes:
> ...


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

chris.ph said:


> now i do like this one
> 
> 371219407552


I like that one a lot also!! Sucker fr a nice tank case anyway. :yes:


----------



## mrbarry (Dec 20, 2014)

eBay is now flooded with them, 4 on there today. That one sold for around Â£175 but there are BIN ones for Â£199ish depending on exchange rate.

I do like the watch but would put a simple/plain bezel on and a plain crown. The origionals would be resigned to the box!


----------



## Robrado974 (Dec 19, 2014)

I'm liking the two you put up pics of Chris , very nice .


----------



## bowie (Mar 12, 2005)

don't like the 1st one.i have this one.


----------

